# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  1ª ola de calor del año

## Luján

La AEMET ha lanzado el primer aviso por ola de calor del año.

Como el enlace tiene caducidad, copio aquí el texto del aviso:




> *Aviso especial de fenómenos adversos* 
> 
>          05/07/2010  Ola de calor
> 
> *1.- Fenómeno meteorológico:* Ola de calor
> 
> *2.- Ámbito geográfico*: El interior  peninsular         
> 
> *3.- Comienzo de la situación:* Desde el mediodía de  hoy, día 5, comenzando por el suroeste peninsular.     
> ...

----------


## embalses al 100%

Bueno pus ya tenemos calor asegurado para lo queda de semana. Y cuando digo calor es calor. Esta tarde si puedo pongo un mensaje con la Temperatura maxima alcanzada aquí, a la sombra y al sol :Wink: .

Saludos.

----------


## jasg555

Ayer en Madrid se durmió bastante mal, al menos en mi zona.

Pero hoy ha hecho buena temperatura.

 Pero el fin de semana en La Alcarria se ha dormido de vicio. Incluso el Sábado a las 7 de la mañana nos cayó la Madre de Todas las Tormentas, hasta las 11. Me iba a levantar a currar un poco moviendo tierra, pero me tuve que quedar en la cama, y un 3 de Julio, en la cama, tapadito, y viendo llover a tope por la ventana, es la leche.

El agua de la piscina bastante fresquita.

----------


## jasg555

> Bueno pus ya tenemos calor asegurado para lo queda de semana. Y cuando digo calor es calor. Esta tarde si puedo pongo un mensaje con la Temperatura maxima alcanzada aquí, a la sombra y al sol.
> 
> Saludos.


 Me han dicho que me vaya éste fin de semana a Jaén, que debe de pegar un pcoo menos que en Sevilla, y ni de coña :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
 Allí, delante de mi casa hay un parche de alquitrán, que algunos días en verano se pone blandito. Vamos, que casi cueces un huevo en el suelo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Aquí si quieres almorzar en la calle, puedes solo tienes que echar un poco de aceite y hechar un par huevos hacia las 15:00 más o menos y ya los tienes hechos en 10 min :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: . (Puedes echarlos en el asfalto o simplemente en el techo de un coche)

----------


## jasg555

> Aquí si quieres almorzar en la calle, puedes solo tienes que echar un poco de aceite y hechar un par huevos hacia las 15:00 más o menos y ya los tienes hechos en 10 min. (Puedes echarlos en el asfalto o simplemente en el techo de un coche)


 Sólo de pensarlo ya me entran sudores. Con lo a gusto que estoy ahora con el A/A   :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## sergi1907

Dentro de un rato voy a ver mis árboles a Flix, sólo de pensar en el calor que voy a pasar.... :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Aquí si quieres almorzar en la calle, puedes solo tienes que echar un poco de aceite y hechar un par huevos hacia las 15:00 más o menos y ya los tienes hechos en 10 min. (Puedes echarlos en el asfalto o simplemente en el techo de un coche)


Jejejeje... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Huevos al "asfalto" no los he probado todavía, pero huevos "a la chapa" y a la "huralita" si que los he probado y no están nada mal... :Big Grin: , echas el huevo y unas rodajitas de choricito de asar, y... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## juanlo

Se deja sentir.
Hoy por mi comarca 40 grados.
Para pasado mañana riesgo extremo.
Se esperan máximas de 44 grados.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Temperaturas maximas de hoy en Sevilla:
Localización: Mi Casa
A la sombra: 16:00 - 40ºC
Al sol: 19:30 - 51ºC


Las sensaciones os la dejo a vosotr


Me voy a La Puebla de los Infantes en cuestion de minutos. 
Alli me conectaré menos a menudo y las mediciones serán de allí.


Saludos

----------


## embalses al 100%

Parece que no está siendo un verano más caluroso de lo normal, sino todo lo contrario yo diria más fresco.

Excepto ese calor de principios de mes no ha habido nada más anormal. Incluso la semana pasada hubo un dia que no pasamos de los34ºC en Sevilla y en mi pueblo hizo una mínima de 17ºC y una maxima de 30ºC, vamos como en primavera. Si todos los dias fueran así.....

----------


## FEDE

> Parece que no está siendo un verano más caluroso de lo normal, sino todo lo contrario yo diria más fresco.
> 
> *Excepto ese calor de principios de mes no ha habido nada más anormal.*


Y el dia de hoy,  :Confused:  no le tiene nada que envidiar a los de primeros de mes, llevo todo el dia sudando a chorros  :Mad:  :Mad:  

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## Luján

> Y el dia de hoy,  no le tiene nada que envidiar a los de primeros de mes, llevo todo el dia sudando a chorros  
> 
> Un saludo


Pues aquí en Valencia hoy ha hecho calor sí, pero ni comparación con los otros días. 30º pero con brisa fresca se pasan como si nada.

----------


## ben-amar

> Parece que no está siendo un verano más caluroso de lo normal, sino todo lo contrario yo diria más fresco.
> 
> Excepto ese calor de principios de mes no ha habido nada más anormal. Incluso la semana pasada hubo un dia que no pasamos de los34ºC en Sevilla y en mi pueblo hizo una mínima de 17ºC y una maxima de 30ºC, vamos como en primavera. Si todos los dias fueran así.....


Totalmente de acuerdo, todavia no se ha pasado de 46º en ningun sitio :Wink: 
Y ademas, por las noches se puede hasta dormir  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/socie...lpepusoc_8/Tes
Las temperaturas en España subirán hasta seis grados este siglo

Un informe de la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología vaticina hasta un 30% menos de lluvias a partir de mitad de siglo

AGENCIAS | Madrid 27/07/2010




Consulta el especial sobre la XV cumbre mundial sobre el cambio climático

El cambio climático provocará un aumento de las temperaturas de hasta seis grados en España dentro de 60 años, según el último informe de la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (AEMET) que recoge el impacto del calentamiento global sobre el clima en España y que también incide en la reducción progresiva de las precipitaciones a partir de la segunda mitad de siglo.

El informe, presentado en Madrid por la secretaria de Estado de Cambio Climático, Teresa Ribera, y el presidente de la AEMET, Ricardo García Herrera, revela que el aumento del calor tendrá su principal impacto en las temperaturas máximas registradas, que crecerán entre tres y seis grados durante el periodo 2071-2100. Las mínimas también se verán afectadas, aunque en menor medida. Subirán en ese mismo periodo entre 2 y 5 grados.

Un 30% menos de lluvias

En cuanto a las precipitaciones, las proyecciones no muestran un cambio significativo en la primera mitad de siglo XXI. La posibilidad de sufrir más sequías y estaciones más secas es más acusada a partir de 2050. El peor momento se vivirá, según los cálculos de la AEMET, en la última década del actual siglo, cuando las lluvias se reducirán hasta un 30% respecto al periodo comprendido entre 1961 y 1990, el anterior sometido a análisis.

Para Ricardo García se podría "hablar de un descenso de un 20% en las precipitaciones a finales de siglo pero en general hasta 2050 no se observa una tendencia significativa en cuanto a menos lluvias."

Esto no significa, según afirma el presidente del organismo meteorológico, "que vayamos a un clima desértico sino que nos adentramos en un clima con menos precipitaciones y mas temperaturas donde habrá más problemas para soportar el ciclo hidrológico actual".

En Madrid, por ejemplo, "se alcanzarán unos 7 grados más de temperatura máxima (en el peor de los casos) y un descenso de un 20% en las precipitaciones". La capital "alcanzará a finales de siglo las temperaturas actuales de Sevilla y Sevilla las temperaturas predominantes en la ciudad de Tucson, aunque esto no es irremediable si rebajamos las emisiones de gases contaminantes de CO2".

El calentamiento en España arranca en la década de los ochenta y se prolonga hasta hoy en día, según los datos históricos acumulados. Para elaborar su último informe, la AEMET ha utilizado los modelos globales del IV Informe de Evaluación del Grupo Intergubernamental de Expertos sobre Cambio Climático (IPCC) aprobado en Valencia en 2007.

La información presentada hoy se puede consultar en la web de la Agencia Estatal, a través de un gráfico en el que se puede acceder a las proyecciones climáticas para cada comunidad autónoma con un horizonte de 80 años.

  -   -   -    -    -    -    -    -    -    -   -    -   -   -    -    -    -    -    -    -    -   -

Cuando esto se produzca, se podrá hablar de olas de calor, mientras tanto.... ¿que son unos gradillos mas?

----------


## Luján

> http://www.elpais.com/articulo/socie...lpepusoc_8/Tes
> Las temperaturas en España subirán hasta seis grados este siglo
> 
> Un informe de la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología vaticina hasta un 30% menos de lluvias a partir de mitad de siglo
> 
> [...]


Es posible que La Tierra se caliente, pero 6 grados en 80 años me parece una exageración.

La climatología es una ciencia (no diré nunca que no lo sea) que tiene mucho de adivinación. Todos esos supuestos que han dicho se basan en modelos matemáticos a los que hay que introducirles unas condiciones iniciales y de contorno que, según sean, si no se modifica ningún parámetro más del modelo pueden dar resultados muy dispares.

Hoy en día está de moda el Cambio Climático, y todos los estudios "deben" apuntar a que si se reducen las emisiones de CO2 se arregla todo.

Nada más lejos de la realidad. El CO2 no es el único, ni siquiera el más importante gas de efecto invernadero que se emite. También hay que contar con otros gases menos conocidos como el metano, que se emite en muy grandes cantidades y pasa desapercibido.

También hay que contar otros gases más, que producen problemas de contaminación más importantes que el efecto invernadero. Por ejemplo los que conducen a que se genere ozono en la troposfera. El ozono es altamente tóxico por su alto poder oxidante. En la estratosfera (la famosa capa de ozono) es beneficioso porque actúa como captador de rayos ultravioleta que de otra forma alcanzarían la superficie, con los problemas que todos ya conocemos, pero en la troposfera produce problemas en las plantas e incluso en los seres humanos.

Por cierto, que todavía hoy se siguen fabricando y emitiendo a la Atmósfera gases que destruyen la capa de ozono (los famosos CFCs entre ellos).

Otro gas muy peligroso es el SO2, producido en centrales térmicas de carbón y otros centros industriales. Es el causante de la Lluvia Ácida, que destruía todo aquello donde caía.


Ya no se habla del agujero de la capa de ozono (CFCs) y de la lluvia ácida (SO2), han pasado de moda, pero siguen estando ahí. Ahora todo es culpa del CO2.


Hay que abrir un poco más la mente. Recordar lo que antes (y ahora) se emitía y tratar de reducir todas las emisiones. Aún así, la Tierra está inmersa en un periodo interglaciar, por lo que le toca calentarse incluso si la humanidad no existiera.

----------


## embalses al 100%

¿Pero algunos llegaremos a ver eso? Yo espero que sí :Big Grin:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .


Bueno si ha hecho 40ºC de maxima, ¿pero eso es algo raro en verano y en Sevilla?, lo raro es que no se alcancen o se superen todos los dias.

Pero lo que si es verdad que las temperaturas nocturnas son un poco más altas. Ahora mismo hará 33ºC. No lo se ni voy a comprobarlo porque estoy con A/A muy bien aunque el ordenador pega mucha calor :Frown: .

----------


## Salut

> Ya no se habla del agujero de la capa de ozono (CFCs) y de la lluvia ácida (SO2), han pasado de moda, pero siguen estando ahí. Ahora todo es culpa del CO2.


La producción de CFCs y otros halocarbonados ha descendido una barbaridad desde que se aprobó su limitación. Sólo algunos paises en vías de desarrollo siguen utilizándolos.

Respecto a la lluvia ácida, se ha reducido también muchísimo desde que se implantaron las limitaciones. Hoy en día casi todas las centrales térmicas cuentan con equipos de desulfuración, se suelen comprar combustibles con bajo contenido en azufre, etc. etc.


Me parece absurdo achacar a "la moda" problemas que prácticamente han desaparecido.



Por lo demás, toda la razón en que no es sólo el CO2. El problema del metano (principalmente por ganado de vacuno) y los halocarbonados (por aires acondicionados y similares) es altísimo. Habría que incidir bastante más en ellos.




EDIT: El incremento de 6º C sólo lo veríamos si se siguiera con el escenario BAU (Business As Usual), lo cual obviamente es poco probable gracias a las (pocas) medidas que se han tomado hasta ahora y que parece que se van a tomar. 

Eso sin entrar en el tema del pico de petróleo, que torcería fuertemente nuestra economía de seguir con el actual modelo... así que las medidas de mitigación no son sólo por interés climático, sino también por agotamiento del petróleo y otras materias primas.

----------


## Luján

> La producción de CFCs y otros halocarbonados ha descendido una barbaridad desde que se aprobó su limitación. Sólo algunos paises en vías de desarrollo siguen utilizándolos.
> 
> Respecto a la lluvia ácida, se ha reducido también muchísimo desde que se implantaron las limitaciones. Hoy en día casi todas las centrales térmicas cuentan con equipos de desulfuración, se suelen comprar combustibles con bajo contenido en azufre, etc. etc.
> 
> 
> Me parece absurdo achacar a "la moda" problemas que prácticamente han desaparecido.
> 
> 
> 
> Por lo demás, toda la razón en que no es sólo el CO2. El problema del metano (principalmente por ganado de vacuno) y los halocarbonados (por aires acondicionados y similares) es altísimo. Habría que incidir bastante más en ellos.



Si te das una vuelta por las páginas del CEIP, la EPA y demás agencias investigadoras verás que el SO2 y los CFC siguen produciéndose, incluso en países de Europa, no sólo aquellos en desarrollo.

Yo trabajo en la modelización de esos compuestos, y te aseguro que para nada han dejado de ser primordiales. Hoy en día sigue produciéndose lluvia ácida en España. Es un hecho.

----------


## Salut

^^ Claro que se siguen produciendo! Y también se producen NOx (incluso más que antes) que también contribuyen lo suyo a acidificar la lluvia!! 

Pero por favor, no comparemos la situación actual con la de hace bastantes años. Está en vías bastante avanzadas de solución, así que no es necesaria la movilización política.

Caso de los CFCs a escala global:




Caso del SO2 en los EE.UU. (serie larga):




Caso del SO2 en España (serie corta, donde faltan los máximos de los años 70):

----------


## jasg555

Una pregunta a los entendidos:

 Una central de ciclo combinado que se construya nueva, ¿qué nivel de contaminación en comparación con otras alternativas tiene?

 La C.N de Zorita la están desmantelando, el núcleo está en las últimas fases de enfriamiento y ya se ha traspasado a ENRESA.

 Parece ser que una vez desmantelada, quieren montar una de éste tipo.

 Una central va a ir, y hay bastante debate en la zona, aunque a nivel de poco conocimiento.

----------


## Salut

> Una pregunta a los entendidos:
> 
>  Una central de ciclo combinado que se construya nueva, ¿qué nivel de contaminación en comparación con otras alternativas tiene?



Una CTCC suele emitir la mitad de CO2 que una de carbón. Respecto al SO2, creo que tras la implantación de desulfuradores en las de carbón la cosa debe ir más o menos a la par (bastante bajo). NOx creo recordar que era superior en una CTCC.

Eso obviamente dentro de tecnologías comparables  :Big Grin:

----------


## jasg555

> Una CTCC suele emitir la mitad de CO2 que una de carbón. Respecto al SO2, creo que tras la implantación de desulfuradores en las de carbón la cosa debe ir más o menos a la par (bastante bajo). NOx creo recordar que era superior en una CTCC.
> 
> Eso obviamente dentro de tecnologías comparables


 Total, que lluvia ácida, aunque menos que con otros sistemas, va a haber.  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Salut

^^ Si, es difícilmente evitable. Se pueden poner más filtros, y mejores, pero la única manera de eliminar del todo el problema es tirando de renovables y, sobre todo, REDUCIENDO EL CONSUMO.

La energía más limpia es la que no se tiene que llegar a producir  :Smile:

----------


## Luján

> Una pregunta a los entendidos:
> 
>  Una central de ciclo combinado que se construya nueva, ¿qué nivel de contaminación en comparación con otras alternativas tiene?
> 
>  La C.N de Zorita la están desmantelando, el núcleo está en las últimas fases de enfriamiento y ya se ha traspasado a ENRESA.
> 
>  Parece ser que una vez desmantelada, quieren montar una de éste tipo.
> 
>  Una central va a ir, y hay bastante debate en la zona, aunque a nivel de poco conocimiento.



Mañana te daré datos fehacientes, ahora en casa no los tengo a mano.

Pero poco más o menos es como dice Salut.

Por cierto, Salut. Los CFCs que se emitieron antaño siguen hoy día, y seguirán mucho tiempo, atacando la capa de ozono, y no sólo en la Antártida.

La UV sacó hará unos meses un estudio que demostraba que existen acutalmente micro agujeros en la capa de ozono sobre Valencia, por ejemplo. Así que para nada es un tema que debería haberse dejado de lado.

Respecto a los NOx, dudo mucho que sean capaces de generar lluvia ácida, sobre todo cuando ésta es principalmente ácido sulfúrico (H2SO4) y derivados, no ácido nítrico. De hecho, la mayoría de los NOx (NO y NO2) actúan sobre la generación de ozono troposférico junto con otros gases (Compuestos Orgánicos Volátiles distintos del metano) dentro de los cuales se engloban toluenos, xylenos, parafinas y muchos más.

----------


## Antonio Callejas

> ^^ Claro que se siguen produciendo! Y también se producen NOx (incluso más que antes) que también contribuyen lo suyo a acidificar la lluvia!! 
> 
> Pero por favor, no comparemos la situación actual con la de hace bastantes años. Está en vías bastante avanzadas de solución, así que no es necesaria la movilización política.
> 
> Caso de los CFCs a escala global:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LUJAN Vs. SALUT
SALUT Vs. LUJAN

¡Vaya nivelazo de foreros que tenemos en embalses.net :EEK!: !

P.S.: Lo de Vs es una broma amigos :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

> LUJAN Vs. SALUT
> SALUT Vs. LUJAN
> 
> ¡Vaya nivelazo de foreros que tenemos en embalses.net!
> 
> P.S.: Lo de Vs es una broma amigos


No hay que buscar en ningun sitio, tenemos nuestros propios sabios :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ya no nos va a hacer falta buscar en la wikipedia, ya tenemos la nuestra propia: "www.wikimbalses.net"

----------


## Luján

> Mañana te daré datos fehacientes, ahora en casa no los tengo a mano.
> 
> Pero poco más o menos es como dice Salut.


Aquí están los datos de emisión de una central de ciclo combinado (gas) de última generación:

La central térmica de ciclo combinado de Sagunto, recién construida.




> *Contaminante**/Año de referencia/**Cantidad total (kg/año)*
> Metano (CH4)/2008/177000                                      
> Dióxido de carbono (CO2)/2008/1620000000
> Óxido nitroso (N2O)/2008/37800
> Compuestos orgánicos volátiles distintos del metano (COVNM)/2008/116000
> Óxidos de nitrógeno (NOx/NO2)/2008/448000


Y aquí los de la Central térmica de Castellón (diésel)




> *Contaminante**/Año de referencia/**Cantidad total (kg/año)*
> Metano (CH4)/2008/116000
> Dióxido de carbono (CO2)/2008/2020000000
> Óxido nitroso (N2O)/2008/24800
> Compuestos orgánicos volátiles distintos del metano (COVNM)/2006/161000
> Óxidos de nitrógeno (NOx/NO2)/2008/605000
> Óxidos de azufre (SOx/SO2)/2007/423000


Las de carbón ni las pongo, ya que si ponen alguna seguramente sea diesel o de gas.

Fuente: www.prtr-es.es

Ojo que para comparar estos valores es necesario tener en cuenta varios factores:

- Saber cuánta energía produjeron cada una de ellas
- El hecho de que no aparezca un contaminante en esta lista (p.ej: SOx en la CT de Sagunto o en 2008 en la de Castellón) no se debe a que no lo emitan, sino que lo emiten por debajo del umbral de información.

----------


## jasg555

> Aquí están los datos de emisión de una central de ciclo combinado (gas) de última generación:
> 
> La central térmica de ciclo combinado de Sagunto, recién construida.
> 
> Y aquí los de la Central térmica de Castellón (diésel)
> 
> 
> 
> Las de carbón ni las pongo, ya que si ponen alguna seguramente sea diesel o de gas.
> ...


 Gracias Luján.

Suponiendo que hubieran producido la misma energía, que es aventurarse mucho, parece ser que la de ciclo combinado es algo menos contaminante, excepto en metano, que en cierta manera parece lógico.

Luego habrá que tener en cuenta las variables que comentas, incluso la tecnología de filtros.

El tema viene porque por aquí están vendiendo la burra de que la central de ciclo combinado no contamina o contamina apenas nada. y la gente ya sabe que algo se va a hacer, es inevitable, pero no que se la engañe.

Se está haciendo lo mismo que cuando la central nuclear. Al menos que la gente sepa las cosas como son.

----------


## Salut

> Por cierto, Salut. Los CFCs que se emitieron antaño siguen hoy día, y seguirán mucho tiempo, atacando la capa de ozono, y no sólo en la Antártida.


Si, lamentablemente el parte del daño ya está hecho y tendremos que vivir con ello por muchos años. Poco podemos hacer a posteriori.

Con los gases de efecto invernadero sucede lo mismo, porque incluso reduciendo a 0 las emisiones habrá una subida de 1º C ma o meno hasta final de siglo.





> Respecto a los NOx, dudo mucho que sean capaces de generar lluvia ácida, sobre todo cuando ésta es principalmente ácido sulfúrico (H2SO4) y derivados, no ácido nítrico. De hecho, la mayoría de los NOx (NO y NO2) actúan sobre la generación de ozono troposférico junto con otros gases (Compuestos Orgánicos Volátiles distintos del metano) dentro de los cuales se engloban toluenos, xylenos, parafinas y muchos más.


Los NOx además de smog fotoquímico y tal también producen lluvia ácida:
http://www.epa.gov/airmarkt/progsregs/arp/nox.html

Habrá que buscar los factores de equivalencia por alli, para ver cuánto peso real puede tener... pero no es poco.



@jasg555: Os lo venden por el tema del empleo, porque en los últimos años se han construido muchísimas más CTCC de las que hacían falta. Ahora las eléctricas estan en crisis en parte por estas malas inversiones -y quieren echarle la culpa a las renovables-.

----------

